# Should Toney Douglas start at the 2?



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

I know hes an undersize combo guard but from what i've seen in the preseason this team's best lineup is:

PG: Felton
SG: Douglas
SF: Gallo
PF: Amare
C : Mozgov


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Toney Douglas should do his best to stay out of the Knicks starting lineup this season. 
Douglas 2nd season should be developing his skillz to become a Knick closer by midseason. The potential is there. 

I want the young combination tandem of Douglas/Fields meshing off the bench this entire season. Both players have a high intensity on both sides of the court (future 4th qtr. closers).


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

The team announced today that Fields will be starting and Chandler and Douglas will be coming off the bench.

Im a little surpised, but not shocked.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Truknicksfan said:


> The team announced today that Fields will be starting and Chandler and Douglas will be coming off the bench.
> 
> Im a little surpised, but not shocked.


I readed somewhere that that was done to improve the beach that needed help.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> I readed somewhere that that was done to improve the beach that needed help.


Yeah, I believe that too, Chandler coming off the bench can play the 2,3,4. And douglas can play the 1,2. So these too keep pressure on the starters to preform if they want to stay on the floor.


----------

